# NYC Paramedic Programs . . .



## O 2 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am considering a couple of different NYC paramedic programs(laguardia, NY Methodist, St. Johns, BMCC) and I am looking for some input- 

where did you go, where'd you're you're buddy whose a great medic go, where' that knuckle-dragger of a medic go, so on and so forth. 

Any insider details would help, best/ worst clinical arrangements, etc. 

Also, is there much of a chace of getting hired to an NYC provider straight out of school? I have 4 years experience as an EMT-I. 

Finally is the added experience & street cred. of doing it all in NYC worth the added cost?

Thanks!


----------



## mgr22 (Oct 14, 2010)

Would a Long Island program be feasible for you?


----------



## O 2 (Oct 14, 2010)

not so much - I have housing connections in NYC (downtown) and near albany, so I inclined to either do the full on NYC program to get the benefit of clinicals in NYC units / hospitals, or just go to Hudson Valley Community College near albany. 

Were you thinking of stony brook?


----------



## 46Young (Oct 14, 2010)

I did NY Methodist in Brooklyn. It's accredited, and ran 13 months when I was there. They had M/W 0900-1700, and they also had a class 1800-2200 M-Th. I rode with 48W, 41Y, 51V, 51W for the most part, with a few rotations on Transcare buses as well. MaMo was great for OB, and I did all the other hospital stuff at NY Methodist. If Tony Thomas still teaches there, try and get into his class. Thet prep you for the MAC and the state, but not the NR the last I heard. That may have changed. You don't need the NR to work in NY, and it doesn't help for reciprocity into NY, either.

Edit: They also have a campus in the Bronx.


----------



## mgr22 (Oct 14, 2010)

O 2 said:


> not so much - I have housing connections in NYC (downtown) and near albany, so I inclined to either do the full on NYC program to get the benefit of clinicals in NYC units / hospitals, or just go to Hudson Valley Community College near albany.
> 
> Were you thinking of stony brook?



Yes, but I agree it would be difficult to commute between there and the city.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Oct 14, 2010)

46Young said:


> I did NY Methodist in Brooklyn. It's accredited, and ran 13 months when I was there. They had M/W 0900-1700, and they also had a class 1800-2200 M-Th. I rode with 48W, 41Y, 51V, 51W for the most part, with a few rotations on Transcare buses as well. MaMo was great for OB, and I did all the other hospital stuff at NY Methodist. If Tony Thomas still teaches there, try and get into his class. Thet prep you for the MAC and the state, but not the NR the last I heard. That may have changed. You don't need the NR to work in NY, and it doesn't help for reciprocity into NY, either.
> 
> Edit: They also have a campus in the Bronx.




Is that on Kings Highway in Brooklyn or is it held at Methodist Hospital ?


----------



## firecoins (Oct 14, 2010)

LaGuardia and BMCC are my recommendations.  Both prep you for NYS, the MAC and National Registry.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 14, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> Is that on Kings Highway in Brooklyn or is it held at Methodist Hospital ?



http://www.nymahe.org/contact-nymahe.php

The address shows on King's Hwy. When I took the class, it ran from 8/04 to 9/05, and they were located on 85th street cross of 20th and 21st ave, IIRC. I heard they moved, so it must be on King's Hwy. You could always call.........


----------



## 46Young (Oct 14, 2010)

firecoins said:


> LaGuardia and BMCC are my recommendations.  Both prep you for NYS, the MAC and National Registry.



Yeah, if you have any inkling of wanting to move out of state with your P-card one day, get your NR-P through your school. It's a pain in the you know what to do it on your own. I'm lucky I passed everything on the first shot, and that I also found a school that was testing their own students at around the same time.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Oct 15, 2010)

46Young said:


> http://www.nymahe.org/contact-nymahe.php
> 
> The address shows on King's Hwy. When I took the class, it ran from 8/04 to 9/05, and they were located on 85th street cross of 20th and 21st ave, IIRC. I heard they moved, so it must be on King's Hwy. You could always call.........



I thought Emergency Care Programs had a class there???? I live right in that area. We probably crossed paths.

I did my b @ ECP and they conducted the NYS test at NYM on Kings Highway. It looked very clean and "new" inside...


----------



## 46Young (Oct 15, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> I thought Emergency Care Programs had a class there???? I live right in that area. We probably crossed paths.
> 
> I did my b @ ECP and they conducted the NYS test at NYM on Kings Highway. It looked very clean and "new" inside...



I took the class before they were teaching out of the King's Hwy location. Our building was on 85th street, one block up from the M train station with the Dunkin Donuts on the corner, and to the right a little ways down the block. The classrooms were off to the left, and the offices were down the alley and to the right. It was an old facility, the ground floor of some apartment buildings.

I think that the business was called ECP, but I can't remember. That may be what they called their EMT training.


----------



## O 2 (Oct 16, 2010)

46young - do you think the added intensity of doing clinicals in the NYC system is better / worse / not different than your standard suburban/rural CC program that most attend? 

Is there much of a difference?


----------



## 46Young (Oct 16, 2010)

O 2 said:


> 46young - do you think the added intensity of doing clinicals in the NYC system is better / worse / not different than your standard suburban/rural CC program that most attend?
> 
> Is there much of a difference?



There's a world of difference! In the NYC 911 system, the BLS handle most of the lower priority stuff. They take the BLS asthma, sick calls, ABD pain, allergic reactions, injury major, injury minor, conscious diabetic, intox/OD, EDP's, MVA's, and unknown medicals. They also assist on cardiac arrests and do multi traumas. The medics only get ALS jobs. The arrest, the diff breather, cardiac condition, the unconscious, etc. 

In most other parts of the country, when you're doing ALS ambulance clinicals, you're doing everything. When you should be getting a high percentage of severely ill ALS pts, you're wasting time with MVA's, injuries, sick jobs, and the like. Do you want to do an arrest, an APE, a good trauma, and maybe a good STEMI on a single rotation or two, or see those same amount of serious calls over a month (if you're lucky)? If you're on a bus that handles everything, you're doing maybe 50% BLS, 40-45% V.O.M.I.T. ALS (vitals, O2, monitor, IV, txp), and the occasional pt where you have to actually do something.


----------



## Scott33 (Oct 21, 2010)

O 2 said:


> I am considering a couple of different NYC paramedic programs(laguardia, NY Methodist, St. Johns, BMCC) and I am looking for some input- Thanks!



I did the St. Johns University medic course, and they too prep you for the NR and MAC exams. Bit pricey (about 10 grand) but I got what I went for so no complaints. Clinical placements have changed now that St. Johns hospital and MIH have closed.  

LaGuardia is one of the few places to offer an associates degree. StonyBrook has a good reputation and is reasonably priced, but can be a bit of a commute for the city types.

Methodist, BMCC, and St. Johns are the only local programs accredited by CAAHEP. BMCC also offers an associates degree.

As with many of NY state medic programs, you may have advanced standing options if you qualify (EMT-CC, RN, RT), though it doesn't get you though the course any quicker.

Wherever you go, make sure you test out on your National Registry for the reasons 46Y already gave. It may also be the case some day, that NY will join the other 90% of the US that already recognize it in some form or other. 

Sorry to say it, but I value my disco patch more than my white one :glare:


----------



## firecoins (Oct 21, 2010)

Scott33 said:


> LaGuardia is one of the few places to offer an associates degree. StonyBrook has a good reputation and is reasonably priced, but can be a bit of a commute for the city types.



Any program offered at community college offers an assocates degree.  BMCC, Westchester CC and Rockland CC  give you the degree if you take the classes.


----------

